# Mudhoney SL



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I have had the Mudhoney SL for 6 months now and I thought it was time to give a bit of a review, with some photo's (or else it didn't happen)

When I first got the bike, it was a bit of a rush job of putting it together, so the first thing I did was pull it apart and fly across the globe with it. After a bit of settling in, I now have the bike in the set-up that I want.

So far I have done about 3,500km's on it. I have two sets of wheels, one with XTR hubs and the other with the orange Chris King Hubs (in the photos's).

The bike is quite heavy (9,5kg), but I do have a brooks saddle on and the wheels are on the heavy side. It was designed to be a bike that I can do 100km comfortably, as my previous bike (Cinelli Unica) was killing my back at the 40km mark on every ride. The biggest ride so far, was across England (London to Liverpool) which was 430km over three days. When I finished, the body was tired, but no pain from sitting on the bike (and I was in the fast group all the way (even though I am fat and can't climb!))

Being a custom geometry, the bike looks a bit strange. It has a high front end and the handle bars are just below the seat height, but if fits me perfectly (and the number of comments I get over the discs)

Some stats and the parts

53.5cm top tube
full titanium
custom paint, goldfish and blueberry (the bob.satan was asked for, and it is something that i have used for a long time)

full dura-ace
avid bb7 disc brakes 
hed belgium rims
chris king hubs, headset, bottom bracket
disc (has a blue middle)
blue clarks bottle cages
vitoria tyres
new royal blue Brooke B17 saddle (previously a british racing green, but they have started making them in blue so I had to do it)
control tech al handlebar (44cm)
customer seven stem and seatpost
lizard skin handlebar tape
blue speedplay pedals


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Nicely done. I'm considering one of these myself. Do you ride 'Cross ...what made you choose the Mud Honey over some other model in the line-up such as the Axiom?

What considerations motivated you to choose the SL versus the S-model?

Thanks from another Bob


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I choose the Mudhoney as i am big. At the time of ordering i was 130kg (280pounds) and I liked the idea of a bike that could do everything. Take tyres that are 35mm, go off-road (for the light stuff) some touring etc. and I that that this was the bike to do it.

As it has turned out, I have actually done more fast road riding than I expected, and have swapped the 28mm to the 23mm on the photo's (I have dropped to 110kg (220pounds)) due to the amount of time I have spent in the saddle)

The plan is to go to Spain/France/Belgium and do some riding there, so I wanted the ability to change tyres/cranks and be able to go up mountains one day, or on the cobbles the next (or something similar)

The SL vs. S was to get it a bit lighter, but still have the strength (and i wasn't really concerned about the cost)

I have been thinking of future upgrades, which would be the obvious hydro discs, but am waiting to see what the sram offering is like and if shimano or a third party comes up with a bullet proof system for Di2. So far I think the third party Di2 is going to be a good fit, but it should be easy for shimano to do something similar, but this will be at least 6 months away (and then this dura-ace can go on the orbea race bike)


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

bob.satan said:


> As it has turned out, I have actually done more fast road riding than I expected, and have swapped the 28mm to the 23mm on the photo's (I have dropped to 110kg (220pounds)) due to the amount of time I have spent in the saddle)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

Becuase they are custom, the stcker doesn't mean much. My dealer here (in singapore) has a number of sevens all the time, and the majority are axioms that are made with smaller tubes and more of a "racing" feel. My is more upright and has the larger tubes as that is what i wanted!

if weight of the bike is an issue, than stick with the axiom, but this handles great on the road, and I can ride in the bunch easily (if I am fit!). I have found that the rubber is the thing that changes this bike from tourer, to roadie to cross machine. The design of the frame allows the adpatability


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

Fantastic finish- Seven really do paint Ti very well.


----------

